# Beef Round Sirloin Top Roast



## woodcutter (Jun 29, 2013)

I picked up a 10lb Roast from Sam's Club yesterday for $2.77 lb. I put it in a oven bag for turkeys with 2 bottles of Italian dressing overnight.













DSCN7986.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Jun 29, 2013






I didn't rinse the roast, just let it drip a while.













DSCN7988.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Jun 29, 2013






I made a heavy broth with 1 cup water and a lot of beef bullion and added to the foil pan that the roast will be smoking in. My plans are to smoke it at 225 until 140-145. I have my AMNPS lit at both ends with apple pellets and my chip pan has red oak. I want to give it as much smoke as possible because I'm guessing it will be a fairly short 6-8 hour smoke and it is a large piece of meat.

This is something I wanted to try for a while and would like to slice for sandwiches. This is the first time for me and this round roast so if someone has any experience or ideas they would be appreciated! More to follow as the rainy day continues.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello woodcutter.  I have not done one of those either but your plan seems sound to me.  It's just gotta work doesn't it?  Let us know how it goes.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## hambone1950 (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't know , man....are you a well done guy as far as how you like to cook your meat? Top round is a little leaner and it might dry out if you cook it to well done area. 
If it was me , I think I'd pull it a little earlier and check it out....as my dad always said " you can always cook it a little more , but you can't uncook it"
Just a thought. I mean , it might turn out fine....I just feel like when you get into roast beef type cuts you gotta be careful.


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 29, 2013)

Hambone1950 said:


> I don't know , man....are you a well done guy as far as how you like to cook your meat? Top round is a little leaner and it might dry out if you cook it to well done area.
> If it was me , I think I'd pull it a little earlier and check it out....as my dad always said " you can always cook it a little more , but you can't uncook it"
> Just a thought. I mean , it might turn out fine....I just feel like when you get into roast beef type cuts you gotta be careful.


What are you thinking 135? 130? I'm really in the dark. It is a big hunk and will take a little time to cool.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 29, 2013)

Todd sounds like a good plan! How done do you want it? Rare 125-130, med/rare 130-135, med 135-140. med/well 140-150, well 160+, that has been my experience with beef. I pull mine out at 130* because I like it on the rare side, even to thin slice for sammies.
Remember a 10lber like that will probably cook a good bit after you take it off.


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 29, 2013)

I like it a little rare but my wife likes well done so I'll pull it at around 135. Thanks for the help!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 29, 2013)

Make sure you foil it and let it rest a good 45mins to a hour before slicing. Expect it to rise another 5* during the rest.


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sounds like you're gonna have some nice roast beef Sammie's. Dave is right a piece that big may carry over another 5* while resting.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2013)

This is gonna be Great, Todd !!!

Last time I did a big hunk, it was a Sirloin Tip Roast, I pulled it at 137*, and it coasted to 142*. Perfect for my taste!!








Bear


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello Woodcutter.  You are rare and Mrs is well done.  Sounds like next time you do a HIS and HERS.  Marital bliss! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## hambone1950 (Jun 29, 2013)

My mom always liked her beef well done and us boys liked rare so my dad would cook the roast rare and mom got the outside slices.. The middle was usually pretty rare and that way when you reheated leftovers it still wouldn't dry out. My old man knew his way around a roast beef! :grilling_smilie:


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2013)

Hambone1950 said:


> My mom always liked her beef well done and us boys liked rare so my dad would cook the roast rare and mom got the outside slices.. The middle was usually pretty rare and that way when you reheated leftovers it still wouldn't dry out. My old man knew his way around a roast beef!


Exactly what I do if we have guests. Everybody here likes it nice & pink, so I make my Prime Ribs in a 225* smoker, so the whole thing, from bark to bark is pink.

If we have company that likes it done more, I jack up the heat, and give the guests the outside slices.  Works Great !!!

Having rare or Med-Rare leftovers means you can fire up the gas grill nice & hot, and flip them over a couple times, and still keep a little pink inside!!!

Bear


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 29, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Hambone1950 said:
> 
> 
> > My mom always liked her beef well done and us boys liked rare so my dad would cook the roast rare and mom got the outside slices.. The middle was usually pretty rare and that way when you reheated leftovers it still wouldn't dry out. My old man knew his way around a roast beef!
> ...


That's exactly how it turned out. Well I guess not well done but when I showed them what I was going to have they were happy. My daughter called and said they lost power so I got to see my grandsons and as luck would have this 10lb roast turned out to be pretty handy.

Her are a few pics.













DSCN7997.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Jun 29, 2013






The more done view.













DSCN8000.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Jun 29, 2013






And my end.













DSCN8002.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Jun 29, 2013






I pulled it at 135 and foiled with the juice, it cruised up to 145....(impressed me) The roast had very good flavor but had the sirloin texture, not very tender but I have had much worse. There must be a way to get this hunk of meat flavored, smoked and tenderized. Soak in some alcohol maybe? Different approach to smoking?

I have a nice hunk to slice for sandwiches tomorrow. Thanks everyone for the help! Any other suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 29, 2013)

That looks Amazing Todd!!!! I blew up the pictures and it is SOOO Juicy!!!! I'm happy it worked out just right for you!
When it comes to a roast I like that sirloin texture. Slice it real thin and you will be having some Awesome sammies!!!


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 29, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 29, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> That looks Amazing Todd!!!! I blew up the pictures and it is SOOO Juicy!!!! I'm happy it worked out just right for you!
> When it comes to a roast I like that sirloin texture. Slice it real thin and you will be having some Awesome sammies!!!





Davidhef88 said:


> Looks great!


Thanks Daves! My wife ( Woodburner) had me put some of the slices and small hunk in the roasting pan with all the juice and in the oven for an hour. I didn't want to do that but it came out pretty awesome. Kind of a cross between Italian beef and Arby's.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> I have a nice hunk to slice for sandwiches tomorrow. Thanks everyone for the help! Any other suggestions would be welcome.


The absolute biggest tip I can give you on a Sirloin Roast is to slice it as thin as you can.

Nice Job!!

Bear


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 30, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Woodcutter said:
> 
> 
> > I have a nice hunk to slice for sandwiches tomorrow. Thanks everyone for the help! Any other suggestions would be welcome.
> ...


Thanks Bear! Its the normal sirloin texture but I would like to figure out how to make it better. I love the flavor and my doctor would probably like the fat ratio. I pick up one of these about once a month and grind into hamburger. I like to cut a round steak out of the middle and pound the heck out of it then pan fry.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 30, 2013)

Looks like it turned out Fantastic!


----------



## seenred (Jun 30, 2013)

Looks like it turned out delicious!  WTG Todd!

Red


----------



## themule69 (Jun 30, 2013)

Turned out great. I like to do them then have French dips.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## travisb (Jun 30, 2013)

Great looking roast!


----------



## hambone1950 (Jun 30, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> The absolute biggest tip I can give you on a Sirloin Roast is to slice it as thin as you can.
> Bear



Ha ha! Took the words right outa my mouth , brother!


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 30, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks like it turned out Fantastic!


Thanks DS!


SeenRed said:


> Looks like it turned out delicious!  WTG Todd!
> 
> Red


Thank you Red!  Tasted great.


themule69 said:


> Turned out great. I like to do them then have French dips.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


I sliced thin this morning and put them back in for a continued soak in the juice. I just had a piled high roast beef sandwich with au jus.


----------



## smokinbill (May 2, 2015)

Looks pretty good. Just got an 8.75 lb from Sams. Did the salt & pepper & a little BBQ rub. Setting over night. Will re-rub in the morning & do a slow cook for 5 -  6 hrs. Like it rare,,, my wife & I. Will do some pics.


----------



## woodcutter (May 15, 2015)

SmokinBill said:


> Looks pretty good. Just got an 8.75 lb from Sams. Did the salt & pepper & a little BBQ rub. Setting over night. Will re-rub in the morning & do a slow cook for 5 - 6 hrs. Like it rare,,, my wife & I. Will do some pics.


How did the roast turn out Bill?


----------

